# Reo refurb advice.



## Stevape;) (1/4/16)

Hey there guys I am seriously considering stripping my Reos paint giving it a brushed finish as the black is wearing thin and has a few marks. Then the brass door I have do I do a patina finish on it or brush as well or leave the door as stock?

Your input on this would be greatly appreciated I have no idea.. So far Im thinking Brushed Alu body with Patina door.


----------



## blujeenz (1/4/16)

Stevape;) said:


> So far Im thinking Brushed Alu body with Patina door


Perhaps brush the door 1st and if you get bored/ looks too ordinary then you can patina it.


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/4/16)

I would try leave it as original as possible if you want to strip the paint maybe leave the aluminum showing in its raw form with the brass door staying the same , just polish it.
You can never get the same outcome of its original form with paint. It will just chip off. The only way is to get it anodized.
That's my 2c


----------



## rogue zombie (1/4/16)

I just did mine, and am thrilled. The Mod, not the door.

Admitedly, this super useful info was from @Alex 's threads.

I stripped it down. Covered the top and bottom of the 510 tightly with prestik. I let it stand so the prestik hardens to a perfect seal. Then bought some paint stipper, applied, wiped off the paint after a few minutes with a cloth... and it was perfectly down to the Raw alluminium.

I am by no means a DIY guy, and right now my Reo looks new. It had quite a bit of scars before, in its black vein (I think it was) look. It is totally doable!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stevape;) (1/4/16)

Thanx ever one. Yes my plan was to do the paint stripper. And then give it the brushed finish with a few flapper wheels I have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (1/4/16)

One more option,you could strip it down polish the corners top and bottom then sand the sides with some 100 grit sandpaper. It gives a nice contrast.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## Stevape;) (1/4/16)

@hands that makes sence as those are all the wearing bits on my one as it spends a fair amount of time in my pocket.


----------



## rogue zombie (1/4/16)

hands said:


> One more option,you could strip it down polish the corners top and bottom then sand the sides with some 100 grit sandpaper. It gives a nice contrast.
> View attachment 49926


Yes I remember that one. Absolutely love it! 

Would love to do that

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (1/4/16)

@hands can I achieve that without any sort of machine (the polished corners)?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## hands (1/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> @hands can I achieve that without any sort of machine (the polished corners)?


yes sand the polished bits to 1500 or 2000 grit then you can give it a quick polish with a cloth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (1/4/16)

hands said:


> One more option,you could strip it down polish the corners top and bottom then sand the sides with some 100 grit sandpaper. It gives a nice contrast.
> View attachment 49926



Sick treatment. Simple, yet so effective. It's also easily maintained - REO's are working mods, not desk top debutantes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/4/16)

I've been keeping mine in a brushed finish for over a year now. I use scotchbrite pad. Its a fuss free. Light scratches come out by just going over it with the pad. Deep ones you need to sand out.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan (1/4/16)

hands said:


> One more option,you could strip it down polish the corners top and bottom then sand the sides with some 100 grit sandpaper. It gives a nice contrast.
> View attachment 49926



Can you strip the paint. Scotchbrite the body , mask corners and give it a polish ?


----------



## hands (1/4/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Can you strip the paint. Scotchbrite the body , mask corners and give it a polish ?


It should work, the contrast might not be as great as the rough sanded surfaces.


----------



## shaunnadan (1/4/16)

hands said:


> It should work, the contrast might not be as great as the rough sanded surfaces.



I gave up on a full high polish finish. It was a complete disaster !!!! The events that occurred that day would give you a chuckle and a half... 

I think I could manage the corners though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;) (1/4/16)

Doesn't the rough sand get dirty quick as @Papa_Lazarou also said Reos are working mods I can testify to that


----------



## Alex (1/4/16)

I only have raw aluminum doors on my reo's nowadays. Every couple of months I get the urge to play around with them, and last night was one of those occasions. So I gave them both a very quick sanding with 1200grit, followed by a nice brasso shine, then I popped off the fire buttons and glossed up the button tops. 

When I first started vaping, the tinkering around with mods and such was a great distraction for my hands which were well accustomed to fiddling around with cigarettes for 28 odd years.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hands (1/4/16)

Stevape;) said:


> Doesn't the rough sand get dirty quick as @Papa_Lazarou also said Reos are working mods I can testify to that


I clean my REO's regularly by giving them a bath in the ultrasonic, my hands are always dirty from polishing compound and normal work stuffs, so for me cleaning is a normal part of vaping.


----------



## Stevape;) (1/4/16)

See and that is exactly why I need another Reo. Cause at the moment its a case of wash wash wash dry assemble and vape again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (1/4/16)

I just take my atty of and battery out then into the bath she goes, when done i just dry her on a towel, apply grease to the contacts and she is good to go, while two of them are in the bath the other one gets a vape.



Stevape;) said:


> See and that is exactly why I need another Reo. Cause at the moment its a case of wash wash wash dry assemble and vape again.



and then you need more to have all your adv juices in them


----------



## Spydro (1/4/16)

@Stevape;), a quickie pic of the back to TRA with brass patina door idea that you mentioned to give you an idea of the look.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Stevape;) (1/4/16)

YESSS @Spydro thats what I want!
O my word

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (1/4/16)

hands said:


> I clean my REO's regularly by giving them a bath in the ultrasonic, my hands are always dirty from polishing compound and normal work stuffs, so for me cleaning is a normal part of vaping.


Does your ultrasonic not leave a feint patina on the metal ?


----------



## hands (1/4/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Does your ultrasonic not leave a feint patina on the metal ?


My ultrasonic normally has a jewellery cleaning solution in it and cleans it up well, i have not seen and patina forming


----------



## shaunnadan (1/4/16)

hands said:


> My ultrasonic normally has a jewellery cleaning solution in it and cleans it up well, i have not seen and patina forming



I think i need to try that. 

@Rowan Francis suggested the patina was possibly due to water hardness

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## hands (1/4/16)

Once my tumble finish has warn of my REO i use these scourer pads from Spar with soap and water to keep a nice finish on the REO, when its all dry i also like to rub some baby powder on it. Don't ask why the baby powder, i just do

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## shaunnadan (1/4/16)

Baby powder after polishing? 

Wouldn't a bit of baby powder before polishing make it a bit shinier when using a very fine grit? I've done this before using wood.


----------



## hands (1/4/16)

The baby powder is not for polishing its just for well i don't really know  maybe i just like the feel of it on a clean mod

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shaunnadan (2/4/16)

hands said:


> The baby powder is not for polishing its just for well i don't really know  maybe i just like the feel of it on a clean mod



Will make a note to try it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (2/4/16)

Spydro said:


> @Stevape;), a quickie pic of the back to TRA with brass patina door idea that you mentioned to give you an idea of the look.


So beautiful....love this.

is it easy to do this ?


----------



## Stevape;) (2/4/16)

Must go to Brights hardware this morning so paint stripper is on top of my list. Will try and do a step by step as I do the transformation

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Genosmate (2/4/16)

hands said:


> The baby powder is not for polishing its just for well i don't really know  maybe i just like the feel of it on a clean mod


Baby Powder oh never mind I'm off to finish drying Barbies hair

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## blujeenz (2/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> So beautiful....love this.
> 
> is it easy to do this ?


Its fairly easy, the tricky part is getting the right formula for the desired colors.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/smpl-patina.t16388/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (2/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> So beautiful....love this.
> 
> is it easy to do this ?






WARMACHINE,
Doing patina on metals is not hard at all. The results will vary, but you can soon learn what gives you what results. This particular patina on brass can usually be done with stuff already found around the house or bought at a food store. What the metal is dictates what is needed to patina it. Some metals can be done in various colors, patterns, etc... some only limited options. There are lots of video's out there on doing metal patina, so different methods... including many that are doing vaping tube and box mods specifically. Watch a few to learn a lot about it fast.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (3/4/16)

For food for thought, here are some examples of pattern outcomes with REO doors...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/patina-reo-doors.t6127/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stevape;) (3/4/16)

Guys could my Reos black be anodised and not painted? Reason I'm asking is I had it in paint stripper almost an hour with not even a sign op paint coming of. So I decided to to it the old fashioned way and started sanding it down.


----------



## hands (3/4/16)

try this if it is anodized

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stevape;) (3/4/16)

Brilliant will give that a try I only have the top left to do.


----------

